# Been "De tuned" for a week now



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You dataloged and sent it off right? Give it another shot once that file comes back.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sheez Pat... you tune it...de tune it...tune it...that ECU has never been more confused. I hated driving my car without a tune. I was always annoyed at how slow it was.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Sheez Pat... you tune it...de tune it...tune it...that ECU has never been more confused. I hated driving my car without a tune. I was always annoyed at how slow it was.


With the new tune it's even slower when you go stock. This time with the 7EIX plugs it wasn't as bad off the line at least.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess coming from 22 years of minivan driving I find the stock tune to be more than quick enough.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I guess coming from 22 years of minivan driving I find the stock tune to be more than quick enough.


The price of parenthood.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Hahaha, I can believe it too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> The price of parenthood.


And worth every day of it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> You dataloged and sent it off right? Give it another shot once that file comes back.


Data logged what? The upgrade of the original Tune I bought a year and a half ago? Someone had posted not to bother with datalog of the upgrade as they will not make any changes to it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> And worth every day of it.


So I take it they are all grown up now...........:grin:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> So I take it they are all grown up now...........:grin:


yep. The younger one is a senior at the Colorado School of Mines and his older brother works for the State of New Hampshire. Both drive Cruzes.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Data logged what? The upgrade of the original Tune I bought a year and a half ago? Someone had posted not to bother with datalog of the upgrade as they will not make any changes to it.


*Patman*,

Had you chosen to do so, I'm certain Trifecta would have welcomed your datalogs with open arms. It's been their standing public position on the matter since as far back as I can recall. The more 'field reports' and specific complaints they have in hand, the more rapidly they'll be able to understand what the corporate body of tune users want for their Cruzen.

If you haven't already done so, I suggest you log into your Trifecta WOT-Tuning account and start a new support request which establishes an official, guaranteed line of communication with the Trifecta team.

Cheers, and hope this helps.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Patman*,
> 
> Had you chosen to do so, I'm certain Trifecta would have welcomed your datalogs with open arms. It been their standing public position on the matter since as far back as I can recall. The more 'field reports' and specific complaints they have in hand, the more rapidly they'll be able to understand what the corporate body of tune users want for their Cruzen.
> 
> ...


I am sure if I really created an issue about the upgraded tune, they would have corrected. However, I have already went back to the stock tune. If anything, I would consider going back to the select a tune, once again, as IKermit said:


> Sheez Pat... you tune it...de tune it...tune it...that ECU has never been more confused.


 I have thought the same thing when considering retuning the last time. I hope I did not "royally screw" something up with my car. As far as I am concerned, my car runs well and I did not buy the car for it's HP output and there are still limitations to the little 4 banger with a turbo. I am getting to point in my life that I am looking for simply a good running car and I think I have that. Maybe when it gets hot again and the HP is lacking, but not now!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> As far as I am concerned, my car runs well and I did not buy the car for it HP output and there are still limitations to the little 4 banger with a tune/turbo. I am getting to point in my life that I am looking for simply a good running car and I think I have that. Maybe when it gets hot again and the HP is lacking, but not now.


*Patman*,

If you're happy, then we're all happy because that's what this CruzeTALK community is all about. However when Spring rolls around again my friend, the weather warmer and the skies more cheerful and Winter's bleak days happily forgotten, I hope you'll give Trifecta's new tune another go because I have total confidence that their engineers will during the interim have it fully sorted and enjoyable to use for all who hunger for an enhanced Cruze driving experience.

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> I hope you'll give Trifecta's new tune another go because I have total confidence that their engineers will during the interim have it fully sorted and enjoyable to use for all who hunger for an enhanced Cruze driving experience.


 Even driving around 2nite I was considering going back to the "select a tune" tune only bc I have seen my MPG go down a little with all the city driving I do and I was just getting accustomed to the selecting of tunes and when with the select a tune feature. I prefer to be in control of performance aspect since feel l can adjust to my driving habits better than a program. Maybe I am trying to mentally talk myself into reinstalling just the select a tune. FWIW I do enjoy the added power. I am not looking at turning my car into a 2Fast 2Furious street racer but I do like the added power esp when passing someone on the hwy. One of the big reasons I am considering reinstalling just the select a tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> The price of parenthood.


LOL! You can still mod, just not a freely as you did as a single no kids kinda guy.



Patman said:


> I am sure if I really created an issue about the upgraded tune, they would have corrected. However, I have already went back to the stock tune. If anything, I would consider going back to the select a tune, once again, as IKermit said: I have thought the same thing when considering retuning the last time. I hope I did not "royally screw" something up with my car. As far as I am concerned, my car runs well and I did not buy the car for it's HP output and there are still limitations to the little 4 banger with a turbo. I am getting to point in my life that I am looking for simply a good running car and I think I have that. Maybe when it gets hot again and the HP is lacking, but not now!


Yeah my car been tuned and de tuned many times as well. I didn't get it for HP as that's what the other car is for but the tune made having a sub 2 liter engine feel more enjoyable.



Patman said:


> Even driving around 2nite I was considering going back to the "select a tune" tune only bc I have seen my MPG go down a little with all the city driving I do and I was just getting accustomed to the selecting of tunes and when with the select a tune feature. I prefer to be in control of performance aspect since feel l can adjust to my driving habits better than a program. Maybe I am trying to mentally talk myself into reinstalling just the select a tune. FWIW I do enjoy the added power. I am not looking at turning my car into a 2Fast 2Furious street racer but I do like the added power esp when passing someone on the hwy. One of the big reasons I am considering reinstalling just the select a tune.


My MPG went down but mostly from my freeway to city ratio changing drastically. If I still had 1800 mile a month turnpike runs it would be way higher than it is now.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> My MPG went down but mostly from my freeway to city ratio changing drastically. If I still had 1800 mile a month turnpike runs it would be way higher than it is now.


Well %75 of my driving is city and the first tank w/o the tune was 30 MPG, My last tank which %50 city it was 32.5 MPG I just notice the lack of power when trying to navigate thru the construction and traffic on my commutes. I still use 93 octane even wo the tune as it makes the sub 2.0 liter engine more tolerable. I will see how I feel in a little about returning to select a tune. Maybe tonite or over the long weekend?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my Cruze I really liked select a tune. It makes the Cruze more like an upmarket car. My 320i has 3 tune settings -Eco Pro, Comfort and Sport.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> When I had my Cruze I really liked select a tune. It makes the Cruze more like an upmarket car. My 320i has 3 tune settings -Eco Pro, Comfort and Sport.



I parked behind a Fiat 500 this morning and the owner was getting in to leave so I commented about the size for street parking and asked him what size engine in his car. To my surprise it is a 1.4 turbo just like the Cruze(I am sure not the same tranny). He thought I was driving a Malibu and surprised/did not know about the Cruze ? He was shocked whan I told him the MPG the Eco gets vs his "500". Getting on the hwy. this morning, I was behind what I thought was a 2015 Cruze. Did they change the tail lights along with others for 2015? I have not been to a dealer to see them yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL! You can still mod, just not a freely as you did as a single no kids kinda guy.


My younger son (the Civil Engineering major at CSM) was taking bets that my car wouldn't start the first time I regapped my spark plugs.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. This new updated tune really dropped my mpg. I tried 3 of their updated tunes with no luck. I wish I could go back to the select-a-tune but for some reason that file is now missing. At least you still have the option.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. This new updated tune really dropped my mpg. I tried 3 of their updated tunes with no luck. I wish I could go back to the select-a-tune but for some reason that file is now missing. At least you still have the option.


Actually you can still get the old tune back. You need to use the TRT file you received in email whenever you got your original tune, flash back to stock and then using the TRT tune using the custom tune. It is not included in the updated tune we received. That is why you _should _have renamed the original tune(TRT file) when you downloaded the updated tune. You may even need to restore EZFlash so that it will recognize a TRT file instead of the TRTX file the recently sent. I just hope you did not delete the email.


----------

